# Training Journals



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How often are you using one and have you noticed a marked change in training your dog? What information do you include on it? I know some folks need lots of structure and seeing things in black and white, others need only see the K-9 behavior and work from there. Your thoughts...


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I try to keep a fairly accurate journal particulary with tracking. I include as much detailed info as I can. 1stSgt. of mine once said a short pencil was worth a lot more than a long memory.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I include duration of session, skill(s) trained, location, date. And any additional notes to jog my memory of what happened. Recounting in more detail takes too long for me. 

I could use some improvements. I'd like to record individual attempts at a behavior and get percent success rate, but I change what I am doing constantly to match the dog. Maybe a fault in my training? Or not? I'm alway evaluating the dog's readiness to move on.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> I include duration of session, skill(s) trained, location, date. And any additional notes to jog my memory of what happened. Recounting in more detail takes too long for me.
> 
> I could use some improvements. I'd like to record individual attempts at a behavior and get percent success rate, but I change what I am doing constantly to match the dog. Maybe a fault in my training? Or not? *I'm alway evaluating the dog's readiness to move on*.


 Anne this is one reason why I'm not real warm to journals. Too many factors can change one training session: bitch coming in season, heat stress, new decoy, K-9 illness, decoy timing/lack of timing, handler skills and timing...If I already have an understanding of a dog's behavior, I can adjust on the fly, to go just to that threashold or beyond.

Data to me is boring, I want to see it and feel it as I go. If data is left out and not recorded, the findings become false in recorded history. Tracking is a great reason to record. Dew points, time of day, track style and stride, crosstracking, wind direction, ants!, and other points can be included.

Just trying to get some information for those who want it. Me...I'll pass. ](*,)


----------

